# Rand 10" band saws. Your thoughts please.



## El Carpintero (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking at purchasing a 10" new Rand band saw, will be using it on 1 to 1-1/2" cuts on hard woods but don't know much about it. Unit runs for about $100.00, I would love to hear the good and the bad! Thanks


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

1 - 1 1/2" thick hardwoods? You are going to want at least a 14" bandsaw or you will forever regret your purchasing decision. 10" saws are more for hobby type stuff and thinner/softer stock.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I have an old Rockwell 10" that I am disappointed with. It is too small for what I would like to do. I would definitely look for a larger saw. It is easy to look at it and say "I just need it for..." until you have it and decide that "Damn, if it were bigger I could do...".

I chalk that up to lessons learned.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

El Carpintero said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 10" new Rand band saw, will be using it on 1 to 1-1/2" cuts on hard woods but don't know much about it. Unit runs for about $100.00,


Let me put it this way.

You will be purchasing at least two band saws, the $100 Rand and your next one.

If you buy a 14" band saw today at some point you'll probably be buying a 19" or 20" band saw. It's just the way that life goes.


----------



## El Carpintero (Dec 23, 2009)

El Carpintero said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking at purchasing a 10" new Rand band saw, will be using it on 1 to 1-1/2" cuts on hard woods but don't know much about it. Unit runs for about $100.00, I would love to hear the good and the bad! Thanks


 
Just an update...

I just got my saw in the mail and came in fast, got it from EBay. There was nothing broken or missing. I put the thing together (including the stand) and adjusted everything. Turn it on and went to work on some hard wood handles etc. and it works just fine, not a "14inc. saw" but it will get my job done, most of it is metal, yes metal and just what I wanted in size. Not bad for $80.00 + shipping. Looks good too.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

way to el c. good luck with it


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad its working out for you.


----------

